# Sticky  V1 Speaker upgrade options



## RAW

The new V series speaker kits from CSS are available with many options for each speaker kit
V1 speaker kit which uses the VWR driver in a MT configuration in a small monitor.

For those not listed on the CSS site please contact for pricing

CSS V1 stock speaker kit with Acoustic foam and damper pads










CSS V1 stock speaker kit with Mills resistors 16g teflon wire










CSS V1 stock speaker kit with Mills resistors, 14g DHLabs wire










CSS V1 speaker kit Obbligato capacitors with Mills resistors 16g teflon wire










CSS V1 speaker kit Obbligato capacitors with Mills resistors 14g DHLabs wire










CSS V1 speaker kit Obbligato capacitors with Dueland resistors 16g teflon wire










CSS V1 speaker kit Obbligato capacitors with Dueland resistors 14g DHLabs wire










CSS V1 speaker kit Mundorf EVO capacitors with Mills resistors 16g Teflon Silver wire










CSS V1 speaker kit Mundorf EVO capacitors with Mills resistors 14g DHLabs wire










CSS V1 speaker kit Mundorf EVO capacitors with Dueland resistors 16g Teflon Silver wire










CSS V1 speaker kit Mundorf EVO capacitors with Dueland resistors 14g DHLabs wire










CSS V1 speaker kit Obbligato capacitors with Mills resistors 16g teflon wire Acoustic foam,damper pads










CSS V1 speaker kit Obbligato capacitors with Mills resistors 14g DHLabs wire Acoustic foam damper pads










CSS V1 speaker kit Obbligato capacitors with Dueland resistors 16g teflon wire Acoustic foam damper pads










CSS V1 speaker kit Obbligato capacitors with Dueland resistors 14g DHLabs wire acoustic foam damper pads










CSS V1 speaker kit Mundorf EVO capacitors with Mills resistors 16g Teflon Silver wire acoustic foam damper pads










CSS V1 speaker kit Mundorf EVO capacitors with Mills resistors 14g DHLabs wire acoustic foam damper pads










CSS V1 speaker kit Mundorf EVO capacitors with Dueland resistors 16g Teflon Silver wire acoustic foam damper pads










CSS V1 speaker kit Mundorf EVO capacitors with Dueland resistors 14g DHLabs wire acoustic foam damper pads


----------



## Creative Sound

Thanks Al. We really have a lot of options for the discerning kit builder and I'll be happy to price them as requested.

Bob


----------



## Barumba

Hi, I've been away for a while. The guys here asked me to re-acquaint myself with the forum. I have been very busy with lots of other stuff, the most consuming lately...selling and buying a new house. Moving from a house you have lived in for 22 years is quite a chore, especially when on your own. I am now looking to integrate my home theatre system into the new environment and have been looking for new surround speakers. I have been looking for DIY bipole designs. Not too many out there. 
Anyway. Hi again.


----------

